# America's Best River Towns



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Tell us what you love about your favorite river town! Maybe it’s the chance to stroll along the riverfront with friends, go for an after-work paddle, learn about how the river shaped a city’s history, or even engage with community conservation efforts.

Whatever your reason for loving your river town, we’d love to hear about it. Please use the form below, and we’ll compile the best results into a blog post in August.

American Rivers questionnaire









TBP Admin


----------



## Benjamin W. (Apr 2, 2020)

I love that my river town is quiet and doesn't get a lot of attention! A chance to get out on the water without clogged put-ins or take-outs. There's little trash, and people are respectful of each other and nature. 

I'm all for sharing the experience of the outdoors and getting new people interested in the river, but it's important to do so in a way that is educational about the sustainability of outdoor recreation.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Montana doesn't have any river towns, or any water at all. It's all desert wastelands, and frozen tundra. Try California, I hear it's awesome.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I vote Elko NV and the Humboldt river. Put Elko on the map as the greatest river town in history!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

San Antonio Texas has the river walk!!! Fuck montana!


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Exit, CO


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Lol is that picture in the OP from Chicago? That river is gnarly


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

St Louis


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Southeast DC. The Anacostia river flows year round, and the lower Potomac offers solitude that is unmatched.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

It's got to be Mexican Hat, all the way hands down.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

Lubbock, TX. Fight me. 😂


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Portland is a really pretty river town.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

jberg421 said:


> Lol is that picture in the OP from Chicago? That river is gnarly


 yes that's chicago river. i heard stories my great & grand fathers used to swim, drink and fish it. probably al capone dumped more than a few dozen bodies in it. my grandfather was a hat/coat check boy at the south shore country club (golf/restaurant opened 1906). capone's #1 activity was golf (which i've never seen reported in any documentaries). my grandfather would check capone's hat and coat and get a tip from him. TBP Admin.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ColoRobo said:


> Exit, CO


Don't come to Exit, it's a barren wasteland, snakes, mountain lions, spiders, overrun with Texans and talent free artists.. Not a nice place to be, I second Portland and CA LOL


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

MT4Runner said:


> Portland is a really pretty river town.
> View attachment 68736


Only problem is that picture is at least 30 years old. And I don't see a single homeless camp in the pic.
I'd vote White Salmon WA, but I'm sure they'd vote all the Portlander's just stay home.


----------



## Dan Murphy (Aug 11, 2021)

Hood River gets my vote


----------

